
Why would Associated Press wish to redefine Fair Usage? - rms
http://broadstuff.com/archives/1031-Why-would-Associated-Press-wish-to-redefine-Fair-Usage.html
======
babul
With all due respect, am I alone in thinking there is a lot of echo in HN at
the moment, with much of it not really hacker related? Example...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=218496>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=218540>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=218550>

~~~
babul
Should/is there any guidance to use on HN? Is it doomed to be another
digg/reddit/etc. clone?

~~~
gaika
Guidlines are pretty clear - <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
babul
Thanks, must have missed this.

------
gscott
It is interesting what is fair for the Drudge Report is not fair for the
Drudge Retort... I doub't if they can have it both ways unless if the Drudge
Report has a sepcial license, which I am sure they don't.

------
TrevorJ
A good analysis of the problem.

